# 21 Accents



## Domo (Jan 9, 2010)

I stumbled across this video and though it was pretty cool. I am impressed that she can switch between them so quickly!

Her Australian one is pretty good too :goodjob:

YouTube - 21 Accents


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 9, 2010)

So Kiwis don't know how old they are?


----------



## Meg (Jan 9, 2010)

It was probably so she got to say "six" and "seven" in the NZ accent


----------

